
For 21 Years, No-One in Britain Knew How Long an Inch Was - Kednicma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmh819Lfgfs
======
Kednicma
Tom is not pleased with himself for the scaffolding in the background, but I
find it to be a delightful bit of flavor that accents the history.

